
Ask HN: Trying to Learn Delphi 7 - sinnska
Hello,<p>I was trying to learn Delphi 7, but I can&#x27;t find any resources on it for learning. I looked at Mastering Delphi 7, but it appears to be not for beginners, I&#x27;m not new to programming I have some experience. Does anybody have any resources I can learn from? I don&#x27;t mind buying a book.
======
shakna
Whenever I run into issues finding good docs for a language, I usually do a
few things:

* Use RosettaCode as a source for concepts [0], like for loops.

* Build a project I've built many times, to show the differences. In my case, usually a nREPL, as it's non-trivial (threads, sandboxed eval, ports), but easy if you've done it before.

As for books, I vaguely remember the Cookbook [1] helping me out, but I think
it uses .net Delphi.

[0]
[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Delphi](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Delphi)

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Delphi-Cookbook-Second-Daniele-
Teti/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Delphi-Cookbook-Second-Daniele-
Teti/dp/1785287427/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1474112970&sr=8-5&keywords=delphi)

